# DOG DAYS CLASSIC, Dog Trials 2006, March 18, 2006



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

> Dog Days Classic
> Dog Trials 2006
> 
> Dog Days Classic, Dog Trials 2006 is a friendly competition hunt for upland game hunters who like to take to the field with their dogs. Dog Days Classic is designed to provide a fun filled day of hunting with fellow hunters, with an added friendly competitive atmosphere that can be enjoyed by young and old, male and female. This event is designed for both pointing and flushing breeds.
> ...


----------

